# Hello!



## Troubadour (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello, all! I was looking for a good martial arts community to be a part of, and found this place. Browsed for a while, and liked what I saw, so here I am!

Quick background on me: I'm a 22-year old 1st dan in Tae Kwon Do. I received the black belt about 4-5 years ago. I went off to college, and studied with a master that taught through the school for my year there. After that year, I moved back to my hometown, got married, and really busy, so I didn't regularly go back to MA classes. Recently I started getting back into it, and thought it'd be good to have an online community to help with tips and motivation. 

There's my quick MA story. Looking forward to hanging out here! 

~~T


----------



## K-man (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to MT.
 :wavey:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I'm sure you'll find some conversations to interest you.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome along!


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome Troubadour


----------



## seasoned (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome, thanks for considering us a part of your journey in your martial arts walk. Enjoy, ask lots of questions and chill.....


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to MT. 
Happy to here your getting back int the arts. 
Congratulations on your marriage and starting your journey in life after college.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 28, 2014)

Martial arts life with a family can be very rich and fruitful at least mine has.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## donald1 (Oct 28, 2014)

good luck with your family! welcome to MT! nice to meet you! feel free to look through the forum but please no feet on the table, thank you :readrules


----------



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------

